# wine too sweet. can it be fixed without blending



## mcc (Aug 21, 2010)

Just tried my peach wine. has been one year since starting. I adding way too much sugar. color is nice but way too sweet. any hints or ideas. 5 gallons total


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 22, 2010)

Blend it with a dry peach wine or strawberry. You can't make a good wine from a bad wine but you can adjust a wines acid or sweetness with an equal quality wine.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 22, 2010)

If you're not in a hurry to drink it, and you haven't added sorbate, you could change it to a 10 gallon batch by adding more fruit or juice and then going light on the sugar so that the additional ferment will use up some of the residual sugar in the first 5 gallon batch.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2010)

IMO you either have to blend it or try and ferment it more if you havent stabilized it yet. We would need to know more about this wine to know ifn that could be doe like what the starting sg was and finished sg and what yeast you used.


----------



## mcc (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks for that info. That was what i was considering. I am begginer. When i did the first rack, my recipe said to add same amount of sugar back in. i thought that was a mistake but did it anyway. i till have lots of peaches left. thanks again


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2010)

mcc said:


> thanks for that info. That was what i was considering. I am begginer. When i did the first rack, my recipe said to add same amount of sugar back in. i thought that was a mistake but did it anyway. i till have lots of peaches left. thanks again


We do learn from ouy mistakes. When you make another fruit wine ck here for a good recipe.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 3, 2010)

Tom said:


> We do learn from ouy mistakes. When you make another fruit wine ck here for a good recipe.



This is so true - in fact i am still learning


----------



## barkenpar (Sep 14, 2010)

*send some to my wife*

I would humbly suggest that if you have a wine that is too sweet....send it to my wife! She loves really sweet wines!


----------

